# شركات لتدريب مهندسي ميكانيكا



## asmasmasm (8 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين انا طالب بالفرقه التانيه ميكانيكا من مصر كنت عاوز اعرف شركات ممكن اقدم فيها ورق تدريبي بس تقبل التدريب من غير واسطه وعناوينها لو سمحتم والف شكر ليكم​


----------



## م علي هلال (10 أبريل 2011)

الشركات التى لايوجد بها واسطة قليلة ولكن عن خبرة هتتعلم فيها عندك مثلا مصنع99الحربى او محطات توليد الكهرباء او مصر للطيران وده هتدفع فيها حوالى150 جنيه بس هتستفيد اكيد


----------



## ahmed alfaid (10 أبريل 2011)

مراكز تدريب بس هتدفع يا هندسة:

1-

مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز ويقضم دورات معتمدة في الهيدروليك
عنوانه : 3 شارع تدريب المدربين – خلف شارع المصانع “أفنتس للأدوية” – الأميرية – القاهرة
ص.ب 6584 رقم بريدي 11813
تلي فاكس 2820068/2826455 التسويق –تلي فاكس 2835310

2-

نقابة المهندسين الفرعيه بالقاهره ( 20 ش عماد الدين بجوار ميدان رمسيس القاهره )
* تصميم وحساب الاحمال الحراريه للتكيف المركزى
* اطفاء الحريق و الاعمال الصحيه
*مبادئ الهيدروليك والنيوماتك

3-

مركز تدريب المدربين ( منطقة المصانع بالاميريه بجوار شركة باكين للدهان )
*مبادئ الهيدروليك والمستويات المتقدمه منه
*مبادئ النيوماتك والمستويات المتقدمه منه
*cnc
*الرولمان بلى
* الاهتزازات الميكانيكيه

4-

معهد الساليزيان ( الدون بوسكو) :
ش عبد القادر طه متفرع من ش شبرا /عبود
*ميكانيكا السيارات
*التبريد والتكييف
*الخراطه
* cnc
*اللحام
*الكنترول
*plc

5-

منظمة الاشرى
متخصصة فى دورات التكييف ( عمارات العبور طريق صلاح سالم )

6-

شركة بوش :
ش سيزوستريت / ميدان الكوربه / مصر الجديده
شركة بوش متخصصه فى دورات دراسة الانظمه الحديثه فى السيارات

اللي من غير فلوس: الحديد والصلب المصرية في التبين بحلوان و كل المصانع الحربية و محطات الكهرباء


----------



## super-eng (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس نفس المشكلة بس بالنسبه للفلوس حضرتك فى حدود قد ايه ومده التدريب قد ايه بردوا


----------



## asmasmasm (11 أبريل 2011)

*الف الف الف شكر ليكوا يا بشمهندسين ومش عارف لولاكم كنت عملت ايه والله *


----------



## asmasmasm (11 أبريل 2011)

*بشمهندس سوبر انج سيادتك بتكلم مين ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## super-eng (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الاول على الموضوع يا بشمهندس وانا كنت بكلم البشمهندس ahmed alfaid وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed alfaid (12 أبريل 2011)

اللي عرفت احصل عليه هو اسعار الدورات في مركز التدريب المتميز التابع لوزارة الصناعه وهي في الملف المرفق الباقي ممكن تتعب شوية و تتصل بيهم و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.mohamedsamy (12 أبريل 2011)

أنا فى تانية ميكانيكا برده بس عاشت التجربة ده السنه اللى فاتت من الأخر لو تعرف واحد صاحبك رايح أى حته حاول تظبط معه 
محطات الكهرباء سهلة التدريب فيها 
الهيئة العربية للتصنيع التدريب فيها مفيد جدا و سهل الحصول على فرصة تدريب


----------



## محمود صالح12 (13 أبريل 2011)

تشكر يا هندسة بس اللي في الاقاليم يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.mohamedsamy (13 أبريل 2011)

ما انا من الاقاليم برده


----------



## MachineDoctor (14 أبريل 2011)

ahmed alfaid قال:


> مركز تدريب المدربين ( منطقة المصانع بالاميريه بجوار شركة باكين للدهان )
> *مبادئ الهيدروليك والمستويات المتقدمه منه
> *مبادئ النيوماتك والمستويات المتقدمه منه
> *cnc
> ...




ممكن أي معلومات عن المركز يا يا باشمهندس , 
يعني العنوان بالتفصيل شوية 
و تابع لإيه ؟؟
و رقم التليفون لو متاح , 

أو أي مركز بيعطي دورات رولمان بلي و اهتزازات 

و جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## ahmed alfaid (14 أبريل 2011)

معهد تدريب المدربين التابع لوزارة الصناعة
خلف شارع المصانع - الأميرية - القاهرة 
تليفون، فاكس : 4540068
ولو الرقم مش مضبوط اتصل بالدليل وبالتوفيق


----------



## MachineDoctor (14 أبريل 2011)

ahmed alfaid قال:


> معهد تدريب المدربين التابع لوزارة الصناعة
> خلف شارع المصانع - الأميرية - القاهرة
> تليفون، فاكس : 4540068
> ولو الرقم مش مضبوط اتصل بالدليل وبالتوفيق



شكرا جزيلا أخي الحبيب , 
سأحاول الاتصال بهم بعد الجمعة إن شاء الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## avoona (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيك عراقي أحب التصميم الهندسي في التكييف ونظام اطفاء الحريق والبلامبينك ...فأرجوا ادلالي على المعاهد أو الشركات التي تقدم دورات متكامله من الصفر في الدول العربية ويستحب ان تكون قريبة من العراق ....شكرا


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (18 مايو 2013)

موضوووع جميل جدا


----------

